# Bay Area Hiking Buddy



## stormcrow (Sep 10, 2015)

So as I've said before I am currently stuck in Vallejo for some indeterminate amount of time. I have been really having the travelling itch and have found that hiking new spots(sort of) stymies that itch. I actually may be heading up to Washington at some point now, but the plans are kind of shakey. I'd give anything to get to a cooler region though. I digress. I am looking for somebody around here to go hiking with on some small overnight or couple night trips. Nothing crazy, No long 6 month trek on the PCT or anything, just a few regional trails as per permit availability between the Mendocino Coast and maybe down by big sur. I've got wheels and can fit one other person and a small amount of gear in my wheels. Anyway, let me know if your up for it. PM me or just respond here.


----------



## Art101 (Sep 10, 2015)

When I lived in the bay area(Oakland)I used to hike all over the place when I could.Hiked the old coastal defense batteries at teh Golden Gate Park,and all over the Oakland hills.The Marin Headlands is an awesome spot also.Good memories.


----------



## stormcrow (Sep 10, 2015)

I've hiked around the bunkers in the Marin Headlands a bunch and even stayed at the environmental camps there. Its a pretty awesome spot. Also been diggin Tilden in Berkeley, though I don't think your allowed to camp there. I want to do some stuff in the Mt. Tamalpias state park. I've found that this area is kind of going to shit as far as what your allowed to do anymore. When I first moved out here the first time like 10 years ago you could camp on ocean beach in SF with a fire and never have anybody say shit to you. Now you get kicked out routinely, same thing with Golden Gate Park. Shits a bust anymore. Tilden seems like you could hide out for a while and on certain trails your unlikely to see anybody for a while, but at some point you will and they will likely tell you to leave. I've been diggin the trails here in vallejo on mare island. A lot of the old bunkers are open or used by th golf course so you can go in them. Anyway, as I get older it becomes harder and less wise to go it alone anywhere. I'm less stubborn than I was I guess and my girlfriend insists that its not the best idea to go on trips by myself. Beyond that I mostly am finding life in Vallejo to be pretty lonely and finding people to do anything cool with is hard.


----------



## HappyHippy223 (Sep 10, 2015)

Check out Santa Cruz! Tons of travelers and lots of places to hike/camp (for free, if you know where to look).


----------



## RovingGale (Sep 10, 2015)

Hit me up, maybe? I've been hanging out on Great Highway (no fire though, mebbe that's why I've been able to fly under the radar) but I'd be up for hiking adventures.


----------



## HappyHippy223 (Sep 11, 2015)

I should be out in Santa Cruz later today and most of tomorrow if you wanna meet up somewhere


----------



## stormcrow (Sep 11, 2015)

I've got to work through the weekend, but I'm available monday-tuesday... Then I'm probably going up to washington for a few days.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 4, 2015)

I swear by the Skyline Ridge area above Palo Alto and Cupertino, all up through the peninsula. Hundreds of thousands of open acres and hiking / biking trails with minimal law enforcement. I work on a few contracts for state land management agencies up there, and its by far some of the most pristine ecosystem the Bay has to offer.


----------

